# Ugly Veg ! !



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fking stupid beyond words.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34647454


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

What the F!!!

Some things in this country really are backwards. :roll:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Agreed... H F-W's not my cup of tea either...


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Now whereas I hate 99% of vegetable and think vegetarians should be hung drawn and quartered and then made to clean up the mess they have left on the floor,this is indeed fucking stupid.


----------



## CookieTT (Feb 24, 2012)

Cannot agree more with the absolute waste of food generally from Supermarkets......yes Vegatetables AND meat products Mr Godbarber.....what a rediculous rant regards Vegetarians when most of the waste is probably across all food styles and tastes...including meat eaters who do eat vegetables aswel!!
Interesting as this programme televised whilst on an alternative channel Aldi were being criticised for passing sell by dates on their shelves :? 
[smiley=gossip.gif] CookiTT


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Feeding crops to animals and then eating the animals is far less efficient than eating the crops directly for a more beneficial conversion of sun energy into food. Less methane (greenhouse gas) produced too :roll:


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

CookieTT said:


> Cannot agree more with the absolute waste of food generally from Supermarkets......yes Vegatetables AND meat products Mr Godbarber.....what a rediculous rant regards Vegetarians when most of the waste is probably across all food styles and tastes...including meat eaters who do eat vegetables aswel!!
> Interesting as this programme televised whilst on an alternative channel Aldi were being criticised for passing sell by dates on their shelves :?
> [smiley=gossip.gif] CookiTT


I only joking, I touched a vegetarian the other week and I didn't catch anything! 
It must have been because I was bought up as one until I left home and im deeply scarred!!!!!
Anyway don't take me too seriously , the mouth opens and.stuff comes out which sometimes makes sense :wink:


----------



## CookieTT (Feb 24, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Godbarber said:


> I only joking, I touched a vegetarian the other week and I didn't catch anything!


Could take some time to show up.......I'd get checked lol

J
xx


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > I only joking, I touched a vegetarian the other week and I didn't catch anything!
> ...


Too late


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And now they seem to surface in supermarkets

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-35602395

I certainly eat "wonky vegetables" otherwise known as home grown and extremely tasty 

Oh, and this one

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35604442


----------

